# Bought A New Gun Today !!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 24, 2017)

I've walked past this countless times sayin to myself "I think I need one of those"  :biggrin:   Well, today I pulled the trigger on it cause who can't use a new Q toy !  It'll sure come in handy for this weekends project !   Thumbs Up













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 24, 2017


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 24, 2017)

Nice, I don't have one.

Have thought about it thou.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 24, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Nice, I don't have one.
> 
> Have thought about it thou.



Thx Adam, this will be nice to make ground jerky strips !


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 25, 2017)

I bought a jerky gun a while back!

They make it so easy to make ground jerky!

Your gonna love yours!

Al


----------



## tropics (Mar 26, 2017)

Justin you will love that thing,I had the 2 sizes,now just the big one.That was all I ever used to make my sausage for years.

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 26, 2017)

Need to get mine out again. You can also use it to form the fillings for fatties.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 9, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> I bought a jerky gun a while back!
> 
> They make it so easy to make ground jerky!
> 
> ...



Thanks Al, so far this thing is awesome.



tropics said:


> Justin you will love that thing,I had the 2 sizes,now just the big one.That was all I ever used to make my sausage for years.
> Richie



Thanks Richie, I'm really liking this.  Makes jerky strips so easy.  



dirtsailor2003 said:


> Need to get mine out again. You can also use it to form the fillings for fatties.



Hmmm, fatty filling.  I gotta try that.  Thanks for the idea Case !


----------

